# Wild life pictures!



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Post your wildlife pictures here! I have quite a few and will need to dig them up.

Blamo'sBestBuddy


----------



## Bruce

This is my POW winning picture from July last year. Barn swallows fledged the prior day.


----------



## RollingAcres

Just took this today after we went fishing


----------



## Bruce

Your pond is bigger than mine!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Your pond is bigger than mine!


Wish that's MY pond.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Beautiful pictures everyone! (I don't have the best camera,) but here is some of mine: 


 
A little frog I found in my yard.


 
Two doves that just mated, finding a nesting place.


 
A woodpecker landed on my suet feeder!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Hmmm, why did they turn out so small?


----------



## Bruce

I don't know! What size are they on your computer?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Bruce said:


> I don't know! What size are they on your computer?


I'm not so sure...


----------



## Baymule

When you post a picture, you can choose thumbnail or full image.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Thanks. Cute bird! What is that, though?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Look at this silly picture I took!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

I hope you won't mind, but I just HAD to post these:


----------



## Baymule

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Thanks. Cute bird! What is that, though?


baby Mocking bird that just left the nest.


----------



## Grant

Turkey in my yard a few weeks ago. The yard is there now.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like a fledgling. What kind of bird?
Nevermind! I didn't realize I wasn't on the last post when I posted


----------



## Baymule

These pictures were taken in 2013 of a Coral snake. I had a mule and she stomped it to death. The horses snorted and shied at it, even with it being dead, but not the mule.



 

I rolled it over to show the colors better.



 

The old saying tells you which one is poisonous. Red and yella-kill a fella. Red and black-friend of Jack. Coral snakes are in the Cobra family and highly poisonous. There are several snakes with similar coloring but are not poisonous.


----------



## Bruce

That is interesting. I thought the red went all the way around, looks like the red is pretty camouflaged when seen from the top.


----------



## AmberLops




----------



## AmberLops

Finally got my pictures uploaded!


----------



## Bruce

That dragonfly is amazing. I can't seem to get close ups with my camera even though it has a "close up" setting. Doesn't seem to focus in. I guess I should round up the manual and see what I have to do to focus manually. Sure isn't obvious.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Grant said:


> Turkey in my yard a few weeks ago. The yard is there now.



Cute!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Thanks for sharing all these pictures everyone! I'm so happy people like my new thread!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> That dragonfly is amazing. I can't seem to get close ups with my camera even though it has a "close up" setting. Doesn't seem to focus in. I guess I should round up the manual and see what I have to do to focus manually. Sure isn't obvious.


Thanks! I have more dragonfly pictures (that dragonfly stuck around for a while) so i'll have to post those 
That's too bad about your camera...what kind is it?
I have a Kodak EasyShare digital but the model I have is discontinued...and I see why because it has some obvious issues. It's hard to get it to focus sometimes...if I take a picture on only 2 or 3x zoom...then crop the picture closer, it turns out a whole lot better


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> Thanks! I have more dragonfly pictures (that dragonfly stuck around for a while) so i'll have to post those
> That's too bad about your camera...what kind is it?
> I have a Kodak EasyShare digital but the model I have is discontinued...and I see why because it has some obvious issues. It's hard to get it to focus sometimes...if I take a picture on only 2 or 3x zoom...then crop the picture closer, it turns out a whole lot better



Thanks for sharing that information! I'm sure it will help @Bruce, and others, too!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Guess what everybody!?!

Today I helped a baby bird!  It was a cardinal that was almost ready to start learning how to fly. It was on the ground and I thought it was ok until it got stuck in a little bramble cave like thingy. Then I went and got it. I have chickens, so it was so weird holding such a small, delicate, little creature. I fed him/her wet bread. He/she was very hungry. Then, after reading a little bit on what to do for him/her, I found out that I should probably put him/her back where I found her/him. He/she was sooo cute!  I have pictures, but they are still on the camera. I'll have to upload them tomorrow. Also, I like to give little animals I help names, so I named him/her Tuffy.  I once took care of another baby bird that was much younger than this one. I named that one Tweety. Sadly, little Tweety bird died. I also helped a Humming bird that got stuck in a big spider web one time. I named it Hummy. I took care of a wild mouse one time, too. I named that one Tootle. Lol!


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> That's too bad about your camera...what kind is it?


A Nikon Coolpix P610


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Guess what everybody!?!
> 
> Today I helped a baby bird!  It was a cardinal that was almost ready to start learning how to fly. It was on the ground and I thought it was ok until it got stuck in a little bramble cave like thingy. Then I went and got it. I have chickens, so it was so weird holding such a small, delicate, little creature. I fed him/her wet bread. He/she was very hungry. Then, after reading a little bit on what to do for him/her, I found out that I should probably put him/her back where I found her/him. He/she was sooo cute!  I have pictures, but they are still on the camera. I'll have to upload them tomorrow. Also, I like to give little animals I help names, so I named him/her Tuffy.  I once took care of another baby bird that was much younger than this one. I named that one Tweety. Sadly, little Tweety bird died. I also helped a Humming bird that got stuck in a big spider web one time. I named it Hummy. I took care of a wild mouse one time, too. I named that one Tootle. Lol!


Aw that's so sweet! Good on you for helping the little guy 
This is a grey squirrel I tried to save a few years ago...he got hit by the car in front of me. I stopped and picked him up...took him home, kept him warm and cozy, bottle fed him and named him Eddie....he started to improve after 2 weeks but by week 3 he passed away. Not exactly sure why, my guess is internal injuries though


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> A Nikon Coolpix P610


I've never had a Nikon so I won't be of much help Sorry!


----------



## AmberLops




----------



## AmberLops

I had to add that wasp and spider, it was pretty cool watching it carry the spider around. I was watching a wildlife show on Netflix and didn't realize it but those 'tarantula killing wasps' have the most painful sting of any insect...


----------



## Bruce

Those are fabulous Amber!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Those are fabulous Amber!


Thank you!


----------



## AmberLops

Took this when I lived in Maine 5 years ag. I lived right on the Sandy River.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Wow! Pretty.


----------



## Baymule

I snapped this a few months ago, spider webs are works of art.


----------



## AmberLops

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Yes, it is! (the spider web.)
______________________________________________________

Thanks for sharing all these wonderful wildlife pictures everyone! This thread is turning into a big one slowly! I always wanted to have one of my threads go over 50 pages, so hopefully this one will!


----------



## AmberLops

It just might!


----------



## AmberLops




----------



## Baymule

A blue tailed skink! I’ve been told those can get a foot long, but have never seen one that big.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Wow! He's a bit...weird, but I like him.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> A blue tailed skink! I’ve been told those can get a foot long, but have never seen one that big.


I have!! This one is a baby...lives with my rabbits and I've been trying to get a picture of him in one of the cages but so far when he sees me he spooks and slips through the wire floor 
The other five-lined skinks,the reddish ones....those get massive! I have a picture of one on a tree i'll have to post.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Yes, @AmberLops! Please post all the pictures you can find!  This is such a fun thread!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

This is a fish I caught on my latest fishing trip. I do 'catch and release'.
View attachment 65471


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> The old saying tells you which one is poisonous. Red and yella-kill a fella. Red and black-friend of Jack.


When I saw your picture of the snake, I immediately "recite" that old saying.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Guess what everybody!?!
> 
> Today I helped a baby bird!  It was a cardinal that was almost ready to start learning how to fly. It was on the ground and I thought it was ok until it got stuck in a little bramble cave like thingy. Then I went and got it. I have chickens, so it was so weird holding such a small, delicate, little creature. I fed him/her wet bread. He/she was very hungry. Then, after reading a little bit on what to do for him/her, I found out that I should probably put him/her back where I found her/him. He/she was sooo cute!  I have pictures, but they are still on the camera. I'll have to upload them tomorrow. Also, I like to give little animals I help names, so I named him/her Tuffy.  I once took care of another baby bird that was much younger than this one. I named that one Tweety. Sadly, little Tweety bird died. I also helped a Humming bird that got stuck in a big spider web one time. I named it Hummy. I took care of a wild mouse one time, too. I named that one Tootle. Lol!




Here is the picture:


----------



## Bruce

Sure does look like it is ready to fly.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Bruce said:


> Sure does look like it is ready to fly.



Yeah, I said 'just about' in my other post about him/her, right?  Well, as I said before, he/she was sort of caught in a bramble like cave thingy. And, he/she was hungry, so it was good I gave him/her wet bread.

BTW - how do you tell a baby male cardinal for a baby female?


----------



## Bruce

I suspect you can't.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Bruce said:


> I suspect you can't.



Oh. Well, . Lol.


----------



## AmberLops




----------



## AmberLops

My little 4 week old babies!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Aww, those bunnies are so cute!


----------



## AmberLops

Not exactly 'wild' ha ha


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> Not exactly 'wild' ha ha


Oh! I did not even notice that through the cuteness! Lol!  

But, it qualifies. I'm in charge of this thread you know.


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Oh! I did not even notice that through the cuteness! Lol!
> 
> But, it qualifies. I'm in charge of this thread you know.


Ha ha good!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Hey everyone, got anymore pictures to share?


----------



## AmberLops

My babies Dublin and Jessie!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Awww, they are SO cute! Especially that last one. Jessie, right?


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Awww, they are SO cute! Especially that last one. Jessie, right?


Yep, that's my Jessie. She's my favorite Holland Lop


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> Yep, that's my Jessie. She's my favorite Holland Lop


I can see why!


----------



## Baymule

These are assassin bugs. They are good to have in your garden. They eat other bug eggs and aphids. Organic bug control! When we moved, I trapped some and brought them with me.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> These are assassin bugs. They are good to have in your garden. They eat other bug eggs and aphids. Organic bug control! When we moved, I trapped some and brought them with me.
> 
> View attachment 65677


Be careful with those...don't get bitten/stabbed by one! They carry Chaga's disease...
I've never seen them until I moved here and they scared me so bad at first, but now i'm okay with them...I just stay away from em'! When I caught them I put them in the garden.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

They don't look to good. But if they help your garden, good for you!


----------



## Baymule

This type doesn't bite humans or other mammals. They only eat other bugs.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> This type doesn't bite humans or other mammals. They only eat other bugs.


That's good to know! I've been staying away from those


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Baymule said:


> This type doesn't bite humans or other mammals. They only eat other bugs.


Thats good!


----------



## secuono

Abandoned the thread I started. An admin can delete or close it. 

Some vultures that use my old silos for w/e they do all day.


----------



## AmberLops

secuono said:


> Abandoned the thread I started. An admin can delete or close it.
> 
> Some vultures that use my old silos for w/e they do all day.
> View attachment 65738 View attachment 65739 View attachment 65740 View attachment 65741 View attachment 65742 View attachment 65743


Great pictures!


----------



## AmberLops




----------



## Baymule

Centipede? There has been a centipede explosion in our area, it even made local news. They come in the house, we step on them, crunch, sweep up and dump in trash. I am NOT liking centipedes! They are under everything outside. I pick up water buckets to clean them and a hundred centipedes are under it. Chickens don’t eat them, nothing does. Grrrrrr


----------



## Baymule

Luna moth! It was on the screen of our porch.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Baymule - that's beautiful!


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> Some vultures that use my old silos for w/e they do all day.


Do you have any problems with them attacking animals?


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Do you have any problems with them attacking animals?



No, but the LGD keep them off the ground.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Centipede? There has been a centipede explosion in our area, it even made local news. They come in the house, we step on them, crunch, sweep up and dump in trash. I am NOT liking centipedes! They are under everything outside. I pick up water buckets to clean them and a hundred centipedes are under it. Chickens don’t eat them, nothing does. Grrrrrr


I thought it was a millipede! Now I don't know...
If you don't like centipedes, you should see the ones we had in Hawaii...they get over a foot long, their bites are unbelievably painful and they EAT PEOPLE 
I was staying at someone's house once, their house was so filthy and I had to sleep on the floor, don't ask!
Anyway, I woke up in the middle of the night feeling weird, so I got up and turned on the light...there was a giant centipede curled up on the floor, and I had this sharp pain in my hand...when I looked at it, i had a nickel-sized hole eaten through my wrist by the centipede. I was washing it out with soap but I couldn't even look at it and ended up passing out...guess it was too much to handle 
Before then, I never knew they did that. It must've been really hungry 
So yes, I hate centipedes too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> I thought it was a millipede! Now I don't know...
> If you don't like centipedes, you should see the ones we had in Hawaii...they get over a foot long, their bites are unbelievably painful and they EAT PEOPLE
> I was staying at someone's house once, their house was so filthy and I had to sleep on the floor, don't ask!
> Anyway, I woke up in the middle of the night feeling weird, so I got up and turned on the light...there was a giant centipede curled up on the floor, and I had this sharp pain in my hand...when I looked at it, i had a nickel-sized hole eaten through my wrist by the centipede. I was washing it out with soap but I couldn't even look at it and ended up passing out...guess it was too much to handle
> Before then, I never knew they did that. It must've been really hungry
> So yes, I hate centipedes too!



!!!


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> No, but the LGD keep them off the ground.


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> I thought it was a millipede! Now I don't know...
> If you don't like centipedes, you should see the ones we had in Hawaii...they get over a foot long, their bites are unbelievably painful and they EAT PEOPLE
> I was staying at someone's house once, their house was so filthy and I had to sleep on the floor, don't ask!
> Anyway, I woke up in the middle of the night feeling weird, so I got up and turned on the light...there was a giant centipede curled up on the floor, and I had this sharp pain in my hand...when I looked at it, i had a nickel-sized hole eaten through my wrist by the centipede. I was washing it out with soap but I couldn't even look at it and ended up passing out...guess it was too much to handle
> Before then, I never knew they did that. It must've been really hungry
> So yes, I hate centipedes too!


Eeeeewwww...... GROSS!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Baymule said:


> Eeeeewwww...... GROSS!


Exactly!


----------



## Baymule

I don't know if yours is a millipede or a centipede, either way I don't like them! And I sure don't like them in my house.


----------



## AmberLops

Some pictures of the Vietnamese Centipedes we had in Hawaii 


 

 

 


*not my pictures*


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


>


Cute!!


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Some pictures of the Vietnamese Centipedes we had in Hawaii View attachment 65760 View attachment 65761 View attachment 65762 View attachment 65758
> *not my pictures*


Creepy!


----------



## Bruce

@AmberLops EWWWWWWWW!!! 
NOT your pictures, but it COULD be YOUR arm


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Gross...........the things nightmares are made of.... @AmberLops


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> Some pictures of the Vietnamese Centipedes we had in Hawaii View attachment 65760 View attachment 65761 View attachment 65762 View attachment 65758
> *not my pictures*


 Yikes!


----------



## Baymule

At least the centipede invasion we are having, they are only about an inch long. If I had foot longs coming in the house, i'd grab a shotgun and shoot the darn things!


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha ha!
They were awful...they don't run from people either...they run towards you instead 
I was really surprised when about a month ago, I walked in the door and a BIG centipede fell from the top of the doorway and landed on the floor next to me. It was about 6 inches long...I didn't realize we had centipedes here that got that big


----------



## Baymule

I know the parents of these hundreds and hundreds of inch long centipedes are bigger than their offspring. I wish I could find the irresponsible adults--so I could stomp them to SMITHEREENS!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I know the parents of these hundreds and hundreds of inch long centipedes are bigger than their offspring. I wish I could find the irresponsible adults--so I could stomp them to SMITHEREENS!


Ha ha! 
Are they house centipedes?


----------



## Baymule

Now, moving along to something not so creepy...….

I love tree frogs, I love to hear their croaking in the spring and summer. These pictures were taken in August 2012 at our old house, on the okra I had growing in the flower beds.


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha!
> Are they house centipedes?


It feels like it. We step on them, crunch, then sweep up and into the trash. There are hundreds of them outside where they crawl under everything they can find. Obviously their parents are not practicing responsible sex.


----------



## AmberLops

Aww! It's so cute!
I've never seen one...I hear them all the time though. Looks like he thinks he's invisible


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> It feels like it. We step on them, crunch, then sweep up and into the trash. There are hundreds of them outside where they crawl under everything they can find. Obviously their parents are not practicing responsible sex.



I just researched it and one female can have up to 100 eggs per cluster


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Aww! It's so cute!
> I've never seen one...I hear them all the time though. Looks like he thinks he's invisible


There are green ones and brown ones. Tiny little things with big lungs. I love them.


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> I just researched it and one female can have up to 100 eggs per cluster


Since they don't practice birth control, we are doing stomp control.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> There are green ones and brown ones. Tiny little things with big lungs. I love them.


They're adorable!
I might have seen the brown ones, I didn't know they were tree frogs though!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Since they don't practice birth control, we are doing stomp control.



RUN AWAY CENTIPEDES!


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> RUN AWAY CENTIPEDES!


As fast as their hundreds of tiny little legs will take them! STOMP!


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> They're adorable!
> I might have seen the brown ones, I didn't know they were tree frogs though!


They are itty bitty, never seen one on the ground, always up on something, looking for bugs or hiding from the birds that want to eat them.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

I love tree frogs, but NOT centipedes!


----------



## AmberLops

This is my Ronnie!
She's molting so her fur looks...weird. But she's my favorite of my young does. Such a sweetie!


----------



## Bruce

For @AmberLops and other bunny lovers
 

OK, so it isn't a wild animal.

How about this. They are very hard to catch with their wings open as they usually go into camouflage mode as soon as they land.
 

Same kind, wings closed (on DW's hat)
 

OK, not REALLY wild since it was in a butterfly house. But this one really is a wild animal
 

One more butterfly picture (of about a dozen)
 

All taken in New Glasgow, PEI


----------



## Bruce

Oh, one more. Not sure you can call it wildlife but it sure is wild!
Some people are very creative. This was in the "Magic Forest" near the butterfly house.


----------



## Baymule

Wildlife or living wild? 





Picture of DUCKS!!!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## AmberLops

@Bruce  I love those pictures, and those butterflies are beautiful! I've never seen one like the one in the last picture!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Wildlife or living wild?
> 
> View attachment 65832
> 
> Picture of DUCKS!!!


HA HA!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> This is my Ronnie!
> She's molting so her fur looks...weird. But she's my favorite of my young does. Such a sweetie!View attachment 65808 View attachment 65809



SO CUTE!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Sorry, I've not been here for a few days. Just saw this spider today! He's BIG.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

(Click to make bigger.)


----------



## AmberLops

Pretty spider


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> Pretty spider


Thanks! Have you got any spider pictures to share? Also, I love jumping spiders. There cute!


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Thanks! Have you got any spider pictures to share? Also, I love jumping spiders. There cute!


I'll look!


----------



## AmberLops

This is a spider I saw a few years ago and I've never been able to find out what kind of spider it was! I went through every spider ID book and never found it.


----------



## Baymule

Fighting cob webs in sheep barn.... not a fan of walking into strands of spider silk.


----------



## MtViking

Found this poor fella on the job site the other day.


----------



## MtViking




----------



## High Desert Cowboy

Passed these three on the way to our local hardware store


----------



## MtViking

High Desert Cowboy said:


> View attachment 65895
> Passed these three on the way to our local hardware store


That looks like Montana!?


----------



## LlamaGirl4

Not some high quality pics but the tree frog is frequently on the chair and lived in a nearby bush on out front porch


----------



## LlamaGirl4

Didn’t mean to upload twice whoops


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Hi everyone,
I'm sorry I've not been on much, I'm sick.


----------



## MtViking

AmberLops said:


> This is a spider I saw a few years ago and I've never been able to find out what kind of spider it was! I went through every spider ID book and never found it.
> View attachment 65868


Looks kind of like the grass spiders I have around here, but they’re usually a green or yellowish colors.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy, Miss @AmberLops, and others,

I just stumbled across this thread today!  I wish I had known about it earlier!  Beautiful pictures, everyone.

Now, several of you BYH old-timers, how did you discover this thread, because I need to learn that!  I had hoped the "Follow" a member would provide alerts, but it does not, at least to me.  Do you check the "Active" or "New Threads" or something else?  I really like Miss BBB's journal and have been reading and following her and Miss Amberlops and many others, but if Miss BBB mentioned this thread in her journal, I missed it!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

There was discussion on a thread (MAYBE the coffee thread?) about its creation.


----------



## Bruce

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Thanks! Have you got any spider pictures to share? Also, I love jumping spiders. There cute!


YES!! DW spotted this one at the gardens at the Preservation Company in PEI (where the butterfly house is)


----------



## AmberLops

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy, Miss @AmberLops, and others,
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread today!  I wish I had known about it earlier!  Beautiful pictures, everyone.
> 
> Now, several of you BYH old-timers, how did you discover this thread, because I need to learn that!  I had hoped the "Follow" a member would provide alerts, but it does not, at least to me.  Do you check the "Active" or "New Threads" or something else?  I really like Miss BBB's journal and have been reading and following her and Miss Amberlops and many others, but if Miss BBB mentioned this thread in her journal, I missed it!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


It was on a discussion on POW when a few members were posting beautiful pictures...then @Blamo'sBestBuddy  decided to create a thread just for posting pictures!
Didn't mean to leave you out! Next time a thread like this pops up, i'll tag you in it or send you a pm


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm sorry I've not been on much, I'm sick.


Aw hope you feel better soon


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Thank you! I'm feeling way better today! 


AmberLops said:


> Aw hope you feel better soon


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy, Miss @AmberLops, and others,
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread today!  I wish I had known about it earlier!  Beautiful pictures, everyone.
> 
> Now, several of you BYH old-timers, how did you discover this thread, because I need to learn that!  I had hoped the "Follow" a member would provide alerts, but it does not, at least to me.  Do you check the "Active" or "New Threads" or something else?  I really like Miss BBB's journal and have been reading and following her and Miss Amberlops and many others, but if Miss BBB mentioned this thread in her journal, I missed it!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



Someone said on the POW contest thread that a different member should post a wildlife thread. I offered to do it, and the active ones on the POW thread joined in. I think I gave the link on that thread, not sure though.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Well, there has to be a better way than the way I currently do it: I have to go to the members section, enter a member name and then search for the posts and threads that member has posted and see what's new.  Oftentimes I forget to do that.  Yet you folks started or found this thread and contributed to it, and I was oblivious to its existence till yesterday.  I really would like to learn how, for the short time I have known Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy, I have enjoyed her journal.  (I am sure all of you have already read her journal, but if you haven't, I think you will enjoy it, such as the story for where she got her forum name!)

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

@Senile_Texas_Aggie just check new posts. That’s how I keep up with threads that I don’t get alerts on.


----------



## Baymule

A dung beetle!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> A dung beetle!
> 
> View attachment 66009


It's actually kinda cute


----------



## AmberLops

My beautiful girl 'Summer'


----------



## Bruce

You sure she is wild??


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> You sure she is wild??


Oh yeah...she's vicious


----------



## AmberLops

This katydid came after my hand right after I took this picture! I researched them and apparently they have quite a painful bite...sure is a pretty bug though


----------



## AmberLops

Look at this nest of wild rabbits ha ha!
These are Netherland Dwarfs...enjoying their ice packs.


----------



## MtViking

Our resident eagle, there’s a big pond across the street that he/she fishes just about everyday.


----------



## MtViking

This is a lightning  strike on a full moon. Not sure if lightning  is consider wildlife. I think it is. It’s my favorite thing to photograph because it’s a challenge to get it to stay still


----------



## Baymule

We borrowed a neighbor's game camera. There is a hole under the outer parameter fence that is a super highway for the local wildlife. I fill in the hole, they dig it back out. I have plans on hot wiring this fence this winter, top and bottom. We cleared most of the brush and small trees that provided cover for the wild life, so maybe that will slow them down too. It was so thick behind the horse barn that deer jumped the fence to have their fawns back there. Not anymore, it is cleared now. 

A coyote on the outside of the fence. 



 
A fox on the inside of the fence.



 

Possum


----------



## MtViking

Baymule said:


> We borrowed a neighbor's game camera. There is a hole under the outer parameter fence that is a super highway for the local wildlife. I fill in the hole, they dig it back out. I have plans on hot wiring this fence this winter, top and bottom. We cleared most of the brush and small trees that provided cover for the wild life, so maybe that will slow them down too. It was so thick behind the horse barn that deer jumped the fence to have their fawns back there. Not anymore, it is cleared now.
> 
> A coyote on the outside of the fence.
> 
> View attachment 66099
> A fox on the inside of the fence.
> 
> View attachment 66100
> 
> Possum
> 
> View attachment 66101


That’s awesome you were able to catch em like that. The fox and coyote were there almost the same time a day apart.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> A fox on the inside of the fence.


----------



## Baymule

That’s what my dogs bark at. They are not on that side of the property or they would probably go over or under the fence to give chase. As bad as the coyotes are, it would more than likely be a lure to the dogs death.


----------



## MtViking




----------



## MtViking

We’ve got a big ole cookie spider on the little barn/shed that I hadn’t noticed until tonight while I was out there working on some solar powered lights. I’m not a huge spider fan, but I like these one they eat a TON of pesky bugs every night. We call em cookie spiders around here, but I’ve heard them called cat spiders or cat eye spiders or barn spiders, orb weavers. Lot of names and lots of color variations. She’s huge as far as spiders go in my neck of the woods, her but was about the size of a quarter.


----------



## AmberLops

Wow! I was actually just reading about those the other day!
I believe it's called a Lichen Orb Weaver


----------



## MtViking

AmberLops said:


> Wow! I was actually just reading about those the other day!
> I believe it's called a Lichen Orb Weaver


Yeah that name makes sense. I saw two of them in the same area at my in-laws today both totally different colors. One was similar to the one I have the other one was almost all white. They must grow to the colors of there environment or something. The really light colored one was closer to the siding of the house which is a grey color. The other one was further out from the deck and was camo colors. Pretty neat spiders though.


----------



## AmberLops

MtViking said:


> Yeah that name makes sense. I saw two of them in the same area at my in-laws today both totally different colors. One was similar to the one I have the other one was almost all white. They must grow to the colors of there environment or something. The really light colored one was closer to the siding of the house which is a grey color. The other one was further out from the deck and was camo colors. Pretty neat spiders though.


They're beautiful!


----------



## Baymule

That sure is a different looking spider!


----------



## MtViking

Baymule said:


> That sure is a different looking spider!


They’re pretty crazy looking I agree. I’m a big dude but spiders still give me the creeps lol. I was pretty nervous taking those pictures hahaha.


----------



## promiseacres

one of our many monarch caterpillars we've raised this summer. Currently have 5 Chrysalis and 2 catties.


----------



## Bruce

Creepy spider @MtViking!

We had a couple of Monarch caterpillars on milkweed plants, never saw a chrysalis. Do they go into that stage on the milkweed or go somewhere else? If the former I guess something ate them


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Creepy spider @MtViking!
> 
> We had a couple of Monarch caterpillars on milkweed plants, never saw a chrysalis. Do they go into that stage on the milkweed or go somewhere else? If the former I guess something ate them


The few "wild" chrysalis we found were off of the milkweed. Once on a flower I had in a pot and another on the fence.


----------



## Bruce

Then there is hope for those little guys/girls I saw.


----------



## Baymule

Paris is my snake killer. She hates them. This one is a rat snake that made the mistake of getting in the chicken coop. She has killed copperheads too.


----------



## AmberLops

Good girl Paris!!!


----------



## AmberLops

I found this bug crawling on the lawnmower...
Sure is strange looking! Like a giant louse-looking thing with a shell


----------



## Baymule

Miniature sheep beetle?  Just try shearing THAT one!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Miniature sheep beetle?  Just try shearing THAT one!


Ha ha!! 
It sure is a weird bug...so far I've had no luck finding out what it is!


----------



## Bruce

That is odd, never seen anything like it. I wonder if it is like the crabs that grab bits of sponge and attach it to their shells for camouflage. Maybe this bug does something similar?


----------



## promiseacres

Maybe it's carrying it's egg sac?


----------



## AmberLops

I have no clue...still trying to figure this one out!


----------



## AmberLops

I found out what this bug is!
Contacted the Insect Identification (website) people and sent them a few pictures...they said it's a Green Lacewing larva.. @Bruce  you were right! It disguises itself with things it finds around it...dirt, sand etc. At least now we know ha ha


----------



## Bruce

It is nice to be right every once in awhile


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> It is nice to be right every once in awhile


Congratulations  You did good


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Already posted this pic on another thread - but what the heck - I'll post it here too.


----------



## Bruce

I hope that snake didn't get fat eating your chickens' eggs!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I don’t think (but have no verification) that water moccasins eat eggs.  But, whatever the case may be- that particular snake will not be getting fat on anything-anymore,


----------



## AmberLops

That IS a fat snake! Beautiful dog too


----------



## MtViking

I didn’t know dogs could/would kill snakes especially venomous ones.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Some dogs will definitely kill all snakes they encounter - even venomous ones.  In this instance, she had wounded the snake before I even knew what was going on.  I intervened and held Gracie back while DH finished the snake off.  (That was such a big snake that I know he had the ability to unload a huge batch of venom into my dog.)  After that, Gracie re-killed it again and again!  I have video of her shaking it violently and tossing it around.  As beautiful as she is - she is a vermin killing machine!  

She is a great asset to us.  She's an English Shepherd - the (almost) perfect farm dog in my opinion.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

way to go Gracie


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> She is a great asset to us. She's an English Shepherd - the (almost) perfect farm dog in my opinion.


Only "almost"? What is the perfect farm dog in your opinion?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gracie is the perfect farm dog with one exception.  She is such a vermin eradicator that anything that is small and moving fast is on her menu....baby chickens are small and move fast.   Generally, they do not invade "her" yard - but occasionally they slip through the fence - they don't often have the ability to slip back out.  Her only flaw.


----------



## Bruce

Well that does sound nearly perfect. How old is she? Perhaps she can learn to respect the chickens as residents of her domain to be protected.


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> Gracie is the perfect farm dog with one exception.  She is such a vermin eradicator that anything that is small and moving fast is on her menu....baby chickens are small and move fast.   Generally, they do not invade "her" yard - but occasionally they slip through the fence - they don't often have the ability to slip back out.  Her only flaw.


Aw 
Any chance she could be sort of desensitized to them? I've seen some high drive dogs turn into sweethearts with little critters after some training! I had a dog (small dog) that wanted to kill every other small dog...which is strange. He acted like they were prey...but with some training he fell in love with every small dog he met, I always watched him closely though just in case


----------



## Baymule

MtViking said:


> I didn’t know dogs could/would kill snakes especially venomous ones.


It seems to be born in them. You sure can't teach it to them. Watching the snake/dog death dance is something to see.


----------



## AmberLops

A Velvet Ant I found today!
They're actually a type of wasp...the males are wingless.


----------



## secuono

They're eating my celery, which is fine, since only the Guinea pigs eat it.


----------



## AmberLops

Black, blue-eyed LionLop baby I decided to keep...she's too beautiful to sell!!


----------



## Bruce

And THAT is how one ends up with dozens and dozens of rabbits!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> And THAT is how one ends up with dozens and dozens of rabbits!


HECK YEAH! 
Gotta love all those colors...and keep them to make more ha ha!


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Black, blue-eyed LionLop baby I decided to keep...she's too beautiful to sell!!
> View attachment 66430 View attachment 66431


If she's a lop, why are her ears standing up? Is she a flopped lop?


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> If she's a lop, why are her ears standing up? Is she a flopped lop?


Ha ha she's a LionLop! A lionhead/Holland Lop mix


----------



## Bruce

Then shouldn't she have a "mane" face and flopped over ears? Though I gotta say, I prefer rabbits that have up ears, flopped just doesn't look right kinda like goats without ears.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Then shouldn't she have a "mane" face and flopped over ears? Though I gotta say, I prefer rabbits that have up ears, flopped just doesn't look right kinda like goats without ears.



It might take a couple generations to get the ears to flop. Its a 50/50 mutt, so what the baby gets genetic-wise is a gamble. Some don't have any mane or very few wispy hairs. 

The Lionhead standards have gone to heck. They're basically double maned now, or just a long haired fiber rabbit instead of a rabbit that looks like, you guessed it, a maned lion!


----------



## Baymule

This is one of my favorite stories that I have posted here.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/danger-snake.33496/


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Then shouldn't she have a "mane" face and flopped over ears? Though I gotta say, I prefer rabbits that have up ears, flopped just doesn't look right kinda like goats without ears.


One of her siblings has flopped ears 
She has pretty long fur, not as long as a purebred Lionhead. Her dam is double-maned and skirted...lots of fur!
This is her littermate


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> This is one of my favorite stories that I have posted here.
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/danger-snake.33496/


I love this!!


----------



## Baymule

I was walking out back this afternoon and saw this.


----------



## Bruce

Good thing you aren't in Australia, I'd be worried about you!


----------



## AmberLops

Oh boy!
I'll bet the spider that owns that home is massive


----------



## AmberLops

A Bess Beetle I found today! I love the hissing sound they make!


----------



## secuono

Got some quick bird pics this evening!


----------



## secuono

And some planes practicing overhead.


----------



## AmberLops

Beautiful pictures @secuono


----------



## AmberLops

A stick bug! They move a lot faster than I thought!


----------



## AmberLops

Beautiful moon last night


----------



## Bruce

Half wild life, half not.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce, that is a pretty sight!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Half wild life, half not.
> View attachment 66835


That's a great picture!


----------



## Bruce

First time I've seen deer that close since we got the alpacas. Apparently Teddy has decided they aren't the threat he once thought. He used to alert on them any time they came out of the woods even a foot.


----------



## promiseacres

Sandhill cranes on their way south


----------



## Bruce

Lots of birds there!


----------



## AmberLops

Wow! I hope they come to Tennessee ha ha!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Bruce,  I see solar panels in your pic?  Do they supply you whole house?   I'd love solar -- plan to get after lottery win


----------



## Bruce

Yes, it is a 6.6 kW array which produces more than we use annually. Since they are on posts I can change the angle seasonally so they produce about 8 MWh a year vs the 7 they would do if they were at a fixed angle. Usually only have to use the credits from spring/summer in Dec - Feb. Unused credits are lost a year after they are earned. "Giving" $12 to the power company this month and will likely give them a bit more next month.


----------



## Mini Horses

WOW -- that is super nice!!   One day, maybe....


----------



## AmberLops

On the weekend i decided to hike the 50+ acres of property in the mountains behind my house.
I already posted them on my journal but just thought i'd post them here too


----------



## Bruce

Very pretty!

Trees are alive and wild, right?


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> Trees are alive and wild, right?
> View attachment 66905


Your trees have prettier colors


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Must be dragonfly season.


----------



## Bruce

Very pretty. I don't think it is dragonfly season here any longer.


----------



## secuono

Bald Eagles visited again & a hawk.
Sitting in my Sycamore tree by the barn.


----------



## Baymule

Those are some great pictures!


----------



## AmberLops

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Xerocles

AmberLops said:


> On the weekend i decided to hike the 50+ acres of property in the mountains behind my house.
> I already posted them on my journal but just thought i'd post them here too


I saw those pictures in your Journal. And you told me in another post that you're not Southern. You could have saved your breath, because in the journal you referred to a "hollow" being spooky. Had you been a southern girl you would have called that a "holler". New right away that you didn't grow up in the south.


----------



## Xerocles

Ok. NOT a spider guy. But spiders seem to be big on here. So, this afternoon, on my back steps......you tell me what it is? Kinda camera shy, and my hands are a little shaky, but hope you can see it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yikes!  I don't know what kind it is - but at my house it needs to be the kind that goes and hides (so I don't have to)!


----------



## Xerocles

That was easy. I typed "orange spider with big abdomen" and it popped right up. Its an orb weaver, also called "pumpkin spider" and non venomous. Glad now I didn't step on her.


----------



## Coolbreeze89

A little bat in my attic and a rat snake trying to visit my attic!  A lizard (not sure of type), and my favorite sunset with my LGD on patrol (ok, not wildlife, but pretty!).


----------



## CrazyAboutAnimals

Sorry i attached so many, i LOVE to take wildlife pics, i would have posted more.....but.......i found out there was a limit . So if case you were wondering, here is what they are in right-to-left order: turtle (don't know what kind), Great Blue Heron, Northern Goshawk (juvenile), Northern Shoveler, Mallards, Snow/Ross's goose?, Canada geese, more Mallards, American Coot, Canada goose. Enjoy!!!


----------

